
FBI whistleblower indicted by DOJ allegedly leaked rules for spying on reporters - sprucely
https://freedom.press/news/accused-fbi-whistleblower-indicted-trumps-doj-allegedly-leaked-secret-rules-spying-reporters/
======
superkuh
Direct link to the leaked rules for using spying on and using NSL against
journalists at: [https://freedom.press/documents/23/DIOG-Appendix-Media-
NSLs....](https://freedom.press/documents/23/DIOG-Appendix-Media-NSLs.pdf)

In the linked page it is hidden behind a javascript interface.

